#ubuntuforums 2011-06-13
<nhandler> Is a forum moderator/admin available to help me post the latest UWN to the forum?
#ubuntuforums 2011-06-14
<NightHawk877> Hello
<s-fox> Good morning
<s-fox> ttfn
<Belserusk> I've come across this command   "gedit --sm-client-state-file=FILE"   How can I get add this to "Startup applications" and auto open my session called "31" at each bootup?
<Belserusk> Please can someone answer me?
#ubuntuforums 2011-06-15
<sladen> greetings all.  I'm not really into forums but I wanted to respond to a question about the Ubuntu Font Family that a user asked, so thought I'd sign up
<sladen> I'm stuck in a circle (I used using the "login-with-Launchpad-OpenID" option) and it wants me to either create an account, or to reset one... telling me that 'sladen' is either taken, or in-use (I don't know which)
<sladen> could a forums admin (or equivalent) take a look and help guide me in the right direction please?
<s-fox> Hello.
<howefield> lol @ hello to both of you
<s-fox> ttfn
#ubuntuforums 2011-06-16
<s-fox> Hello.
#ubuntuforums 2011-06-17
<howefield> evening hobgoblin
#ubuntuforums 2011-06-18
<praveen_> help me in Quickly -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1784687
#ubuntuforums 2013-06-14
<bellasbells> O_o ubuntulog 
 * CompyTheInsane gives ubuntulog all of cortman's haggis collection
<Unit193> bellasbells: Kick it.
 * Canuckian gives ubuntulog all of CompyTheInsane's things... ALL THE THINGS... including Mexican Kitty
<CompyTheInsane> Trust me, Canuckian. ubuntulog does not want my laptop
<bellasbells> wut?
<CompyTheInsane> It likes to slow down on me when I least expect it.
<CompyTheInsane> It will also not want my room.
<cortman> gaaah!
 * cortman lassos ubuntulog 
<cortman> Ha, nice logoff Unit193 
<Unit193> bellasbells: Kidding aside, this channel has no notice from chanserv about logging, it is in here by mistake.
<Unit193> cortman: Thanks!
